

Moving large data sets into Amazon S3 with AWS Import/Export - don420
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2009/05/amazon_import_export.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Posted hours ago - discussion on <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=620091>

